# My table topper is done



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I just got done doing the last of the crochet work on the trim. Working with size 10 crochet thread was a challenge, as it was my first time, but it is done.
I had so much fun working on it that I now have a couple more designs in mine to do. It was so relaxing to sit and do some hand work for once.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Love it. You did an excellent job of embroidery work.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Very pretty!


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

That is cute!

You did a great job!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

That is beautiful!! Great job, I cant wait to see what you make next!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It is beautiful. My embroidery never looks so clean and crisp, and I have done it for over 40 years. Those lines are just perfect and crisp on that glass.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Love it and you did a great job on the crochet too. I know I've made 3 full size table clothes with #10 thread using a size 9 hook. After crocheting with yarn then changing to #10 takes some getting use to.

Love the embrodery


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This is darling, and your crochet edging is gorgeous!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Both the embroidery and crocheting is very well done. I'm glad that you liked it enough to start 2 more.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Just beautiful...I have tons of embroidery patterns I have found on the net on my Pinterest board...many I would love to have time to do, but at my age, I just find joy in finding such pretty patterns.....


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very nice work! I'd never have the patience to do all that.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice. Looking at your work makes me think I should try some embroidery again one day soon. So many crafts..so little time!


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

That is so cute!! I love all of the embroidery!!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all the kind comments. I got to play in my sewing room for a few minutes today and found more ideas for more table toppers!!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

your embroidery work is superb! Love it!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I thought I would never see redwork again ! Extremely nice and fun topper. s


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh that is darling.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Very cute and excellent workmanship! I love redwork, want to do some for my kitchen if I ever get the time.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, that is adorable!!! Great job as usual. Reminds me of things at my Nana's house!!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's beautiful!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Debbie, that is so cheerful and well executed. Wonderful workmanship. Thanks for sharing your pictures. I think you've given us lots of inspiration!*  *


----------

